# Windelov / Java Propagating from tips?



## RobMc (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi, I just noticed that both a windelov and a java in my tank are propagating from the tips. I thought these plants generally propagated from the root base.

Should I cut these off and tie them all over a new tank? Or are they some kind of parasitic plant that just happens to be rooting there?

Thanks plant gurus, I'm new to this.

Rob


----------



## RobMc (Oct 16, 2012)

Found the answer to my question:
"Reproduction of this plant is done by new plants growing at the tip of the mother plant. After a while, the new plants will develop roots and as they grow bigger, they separate from their mother to float at the surface of the tank. In the wild, new born Java Fern anchor itself to a piece of substrate while being transported with the water current of the streams. In aquariums, hobbyists simply attach it themselves to a new piece of substrate. Cuttings can be also done by separating the rhizome."

I guess I need to learn to google better


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

If you just rip it off it will leave a hole in it.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

you can leave the baby on the mother plant until it grows a bit bigger...or you can pull it off the mother plants and tie it down somewhere else..

It will not damage the mother plant at all..i use to have so many of them that it was a jungle..i didn't pull the baby apart


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

When the baby plants grow larger just take them off of the original plant then replant them somewhere else


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

RobMc said:


> Or are they some kind of parasitic plant that just happens to be rooting there?


LOL....sorry, couldn't help myself after reading this sentence.


----------



## RobMc (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm new here


----------



## CytoEric (Apr 14, 2012)

i usually don't pull mine off because i've torn them up that way. i usually wait until they're pretty big, or until they fall off themselves, then plant them where i want them to go.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

I would not pull off plantlets. Instead I would cut the plantlets off with scissors...and make sure you clip off a good portion of the mother leaf so as not to damage any part of the new rhizome that is forming off of that sprout. Simply tie the plantlet onto a driftwood w/ thread or fishingline and in about two months it will be anchored and growing.


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

ADJAquariums said:


> When the baby plants grow larger just take them off of the original plant then replant them somewhere else


+1 The baby plants come out rather easily alongwith roots but let them grow for sometime on the mother plant. 

Do not rip, cut or damage the mother plant in any way.


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

I just give em a gentle flick and they pop off when ready.


----------

